
The Log File Navigator - vecio
http://lnav.org/
======
edoloughlin
Just saw this recently: [http://blog.libinpan.com/2009/07/less-is-better-than-
tail/](http://blog.libinpan.com/2009/07/less-is-better-than-tail/) \-- use
_less +F_ instead of _tail -f_

------
baldfat
1) They used OpenSUSE Build Service for RPMs YES. Why don't they also use the
service for DEB?

2) I prefer ncurse to any gui ever. So much fast to use and read.

3) VIM bindings for the most part and the short cuts look very well thought
out

4) Marking and copying gives the same feeling as Ranger File Manager which I
use all the time and when forced to use Windows it is the first thing I always
miss.

Great job and look forward to adding this to my common work flow with my Linux
boxes.

~~~
tstack
There are Debian
([https://packages.debian.org/sid/admin/lnav](https://packages.debian.org/sid/admin/lnav))
and Ubuntu
([http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/admin/lnav](http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/admin/lnav))
packages available from other maintainers. I use the RPM at my day-job, so I
use OBS for that. I've not spent time to setup OBS to build DEBs. I'll look
into it, though.

------
ins0
I like how u can't do anything except reload the page after clicking on the
preview image. fade to black - deal with it.

~~~
afandian
You could always try pressing escape (as I did) (see above).

~~~
ins0
yeah landed on the admin page after hitting esc and was even more confused :)

------
susi22
If you only want it for the colors (or maybe you dislike installing software
from source):

Check out "ccze".

------
znq
While not exactly the same as lnav, at Mobile Jazz we're building a remote
logger for mobile devices (iOS only at this stage, support for Android, JS web
apps and native desktop applications coming soon):
[http://bugfender.com/](http://bugfender.com/)

We use Bugfender already for our own applications as well as for our clients,
but we'd love to hear some unbiased feedback from other people whether or not
this would be a useful product worth paying for. You can sign up here for a
free beta account:
[https://app.bugfender.com/signup](https://app.bugfender.com/signup)

------
kawsper
Strange, pressing the 'Escape'-key on that webpage sends me to
[https://timothy-stack.squarespace.com/config](https://timothy-
stack.squarespace.com/config)

~~~
heine
That's basically the "Admin-Panel-Key" on all squarespace hosted webpages.

------
ausjke
A quick try on ubuntu 12.04 64bit failed to compile(latest 0.7.2 release):

lnav-0.7.2/src/static-libs/libncurses.a(lib_mouse.o): In function
`_nc_mouse_event': (.text+0x61e): undefined reference to `Gpm_GetEvent'
lnav-0.7.2/src/static-libs/libncurses.a(lib_mouse.o): In function
`enable_gpm_mouse': (.text+0x78c): undefined reference to `Gpm_Close'

Then I did this to "fix" it: ./configure --disable-static

------
michaelmior
GitHub [https://github.com/tstack/lnav](https://github.com/tstack/lnav)

------
mcormier
Been using multitail
([http://www.vanheusden.com/multitail/](http://www.vanheusden.com/multitail/))
for a while now, this looks interesting. I'll put it on my radar.

------
killerpopiller
I am on MacOSX and interested but spoiled by debian.

How do I come by the dependencies mentioned: libpcre, sqlite, ncurses,
readline,zlib, bz2? brew install doesn't know the formula if I brew install
libpcre. Sorry for being a noob.

~~~
bhaak
brew install lnav

lnav itself is already in the Homebrew repository.

------
aeno
I love it! Been searchin for something like that for a long time.

------
jackdawjack
Looks really good, can't quite tell if it can interleave lines from several
sources if not this would be an excellent feature.

~~~
tstack
Yes, log messages from different files are interleaved based on their
timestamps.

~~~
geoelectric
Any facility for piping, for example to route an adb logcat (live remote log
tail from android) through it?

Of course, I could redirect the adb logcat output to a file and point this at
that, but it'd be nice to have the sugar to not have to explicitly wrap the
process.

~~~
tstack
You can pipe into lnav like you can with less/more:

    
    
      make |& lnav
    

The '-t' option will prepend timestamps to the lines that are coming in on
stdin so that it will be treated as a log file. The '-w <file>' option will
write the stdin data to a file if you want to look at it later:

    
    
      make |& lnav -t -w /tmp/make.out
    

Is that what you're asking about?

~~~
geoelectric
Sure is. Sounds great!

------
sp4ke
Thank you ! A good log terminal tool was really missing. Have some karme from
me

